# Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?



## maximusoptimus (11. April 2015)

*Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

ich bin im Moment etwas verwirrt über Wasserkühlungen

Mein System:
-AMD FX-9590
-Cooler Master120er WaKü (9590 Box wakü)
-AsRock Extreme 6 990FX
-MSI R9 290X 8GB
-8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
-120GB Corsair SSD
-1TB WD blue HDD
-EVGA Supernova P2 1200 Watt
-Xigatek Talon


mein 9590 kommt nach einiger Zeit und Lärm auf 80 °C, meine 290X mit deutlich weniger Lärm auf 75-80 °C

warum kühlt ein 120er Radiator einen 220 Watt Prozessor bei 80 °C und viel Lärm, wobei ein kleiner GPU Kühler 250-300 Watt bei weniger Temperatur abführt?

warum reicht für die 500 Watt 295x2 ein 120er obwohl mein 220 Watt Prozessor schon 80° hat?

würde eine Corsair H105 bessere Temperauren beim 9590 haben?

reicht die Cooler Master WaKü für die GPU (mit nem NZXT Kraken g10)?

bin jetzt reichlich verwirrt


----------



## suddali (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

Was hast du für Radiatoren?! 
Cooler Master120er WaKü für die CPU und für die Graka?

Wer hat dir diesen Blödsinn empfohlen, die Fläche ist viel zu klein, ist doch logisch, dass der 120er dann voll aufdrehen muss um die Hitze wegzubekommen...

wenn du gaaanz großzügig kalkulierst dann machst du pro 120er Radifläche 100Watt weg, aber das ganze ist dann laut.. damit kannst du dir deine Fragen nun selbst beantworten  WER sagt dass:  500 Watt 295x2 ein 120er obwohl mein 220 Watt Prozessor schon 80° hat???


----------



## maximusoptimus (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

äähhhm

die Cooler Master war bei dem FX-9590 als Kühlung dabei...

auf meiner 290X ist der MSI Kühler

eine R9 295x2 wird von lediglich einem einzigen 120er Radiator gekühlt und die frisst bis 500 Watt


----------



## Soulsnap (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

Diese Kompakt WaKüs kühlen nunmal leider nicht besser als durchschnittliche Luftkühler. 
Gerade der 9590 ist ein extremer Hitzkopf. Wenn du bessere Temps haben willst musst du auf eine richtige Custom WaKü umsteigen.

Die WaKü die beim 9590 dabei ist soll das Ding auch nicht kühlen sondern am Leben halten. Dazu reicht es ja auch.


----------



## Combi (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

mit ner anständigen wakü und nicht diesen fertig-flüssigkeitskühlungen (is keine wakü)...
schaffst du temps unter vollast,die unter 55 grad liegen.
meine wakü zb...cpu 54,gpu 43 und mobo 38 grad...unter vollast.
dein amd-heizkraftwerk,würde mit ner wakü unter 68 grad vollast laufen.

cpu-hersteller geben ne kühlung mit,die den standardmässigen gebrauch zusichern.
klar,lautstärke bis palma,kühlleistung soweit,dass die komponente nicht abschaltet.
aber ne kühlung die oc vertägt,oder leisen und kühlen betrieb,wirste nie finden.
da muss man nachrüsten..


----------



## maximusoptimus (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

würden bei einer custom Wasserkühlung 2x240er Radiatorn 4,5cm dick, full copper von Alphacool reichen???

also für CPU und GPU


----------



## Soulsnap (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

Für CPU und GPU sollte es schon mindestens 1x 360 und 1x 240 sein. Der FX ist halt extrem schlecht zu kühlen. 
Ich habe bei mir 2x 360er und 1x 240er Radiatoren für nen 3770K@ 4,5 Ghz und 2x R9 290.


----------



## maximusoptimus (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

ich habe aber nicht mehr Platz in meinem Gehäuse 

und externe Radiatoren will ich nicht

wäre das Corsair Graphite 780T, mit 2x360 Radiatoren genug???
auch für ein späteres Upgrade mit einer 2. 290x???
da bekommt man noch einen 240er in den Boden wenn es sein muss


----------



## Soulsnap (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

In das Corsair passen keine 2x360.

Dieses hier wäre optimal: Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da kannst du einen 420er in den Deckel und einen 240er in den Boden setzen. Das würde auch ausreichen.


----------



## maximusoptimus (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> In das Corsair passen keine 2x360.



doch?!?!

damit werben die doch sogar auf ihrer Webseite???
einen 360er/280er oben, einen 360er/280er vorne, einen 240er unten, einen 140er hinten

aber das Phanteks ist auch echt nett, vor allem deutlich billiger als das Corsair


----------



## Soulsnap (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße???? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs??????? HILFE*

Ja, wenn du alle Laufwerksschächte ausbaust passt vorn ein 360er rein.
Eher doof^^
Oben passt auch nur ein Slim Radiator rein, was auch eher doof ist^^


----------



## Anoy1988 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

Das enthoo primo  würde ich empfehlen wenn es das geld zulässt.
2x480 radiatoren bekommste da unter einen oben einen unten und seitlich dan zu den 2 dicken dingern noch einen 240iger.
Das ist das maximal setting des gehäuses.

Ein wirklich geiles teil und P/L hammer mässig


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

also ich weis das es bissl overkill für die aktzelle konfi ist... aber für nen sli/crossfire system ev nicht schlecht wende es so machst wie ich (u abhängig vom gehäuse) 
ich hab obn ne  480er drin und unten nen 480er...  hält die 680 classified bei 1358mhz bei 1,3v auf knapp 44-45°C und nen 4790k bei 1,285v bei unter 50°C... und dann bei ner angenehmen lautstärke dann leiser lüfter 

(schpn krass das die graka mehr spannung lutscht als mein prozessor )


----------



## Azzteredon (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

Die Frage die er gestellt hat würde mich auch interessieren... wieso hält eine KoWakü den fx nur auf 80 Grad und bei der 295X reicht ein 120er Radi für beide GPUs


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

bei der graka liegt schonmal der kühler direkt aufm  hip...das drückt die temps....
der fx hat ja den hs dazwischen was immer ne minimale tempverzögerung und unterschied zum chip bewirkt...

des weiteren ist, wenn ich nicht irre, der gpu chip flächenmäsig geöser als der fx und kann seine direktkühlung dadurch noch besser ausspielen...

und das 3 fällt mir nimmer ein :-/ was war nomma der 3te grund? das noch wer?^^


----------



## Azzteredon (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

Naja, aber der Kontakt zum DIE sollte den unterschied zwischen 220W TPD und geschätzten 400-500W TPD bei weitem nicht Wett machen. 
Ja ich vermute das eine GPU sollte 1,5 bis 2mal so viel Fläche haben wie das DIE der CPU. Aber solche brutalen Unterschiede kann ich mir dadurch trotzdem nicht erklären. Klingt nicht wirklich logisch.
Vielleicht unterschätz ich das aber auch


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

tja sa
so würde ich mir das erkläfen...direkt aufm chip ist halt deutlich besser wie aufm die... weil du einfach keine verzögerung hast....habs mal bei ner alten 670 getestet...lukü max 95°C mit oc... kowakü max 65°C bei identischen bedingungen...hatte ja auch nur nen 120er radi...jedoch mit glaub e00rpm damits schön leise ist xD.... u
auf der r295x dreht das ding schon ordentlich auf...zumal das da wahrscheinli h noch optimiert wurde bis zum ende des machbaren


----------



## Azzteredon (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

das DIE ist der Chip...


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

ja weis ich selbst... aber zwischen kla aber bei der gpu ist kein hs dazwischen (worauf ich mich beziehe... sondern der chip/ di (reine definitionssache^^) wird direkt gekühlt...

meine graka gibt in den kreslauf auch doppelt so viel leistung ab wie die cpu... ist jedoch knapp 5°C kühler in games


----------



## Azzteredon (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

Ich weiß schon was du meinst. Aber ich glaub einfach nicht das der IHS da so einen wahnsinnigen Unterschied macht wenn man die zu kühlende Abwärme betrachtet. Doppelt so viel Wärme abführen bei gleicher Fläche.

Es geht ja auch nicht um eine GPU, sondern um 2 290X Chips. Das kannst du wohl kaum mit einer übertakteten GTX680 vergleichen^^


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

naja es ist nen anfang... also als vergleich...die beiden grakas heizen ja auch ordentlich... jedoch denke ich das der hs einiges ausmacht... wenn man z.b. benches betrachtet wo ne cpu mit und ohne hs gekühlt wurde... (waren auch bei luft schon knapp 10°C weil der kühler viel nöher an der wörmequelle ist und die wärme somit effktiever aufnimt...
finde denntest njr auffe dchbelle nicht... musdt ma suchn


----------



## Azzteredon (12. April 2015)

*AW: Welche radiatorgröße? Wie gut kühlen WaKüs GPUs und CPUs?*

Klar bleibt der IHS nicht unbemerkt. Aber wie gesagt, ich finde das Verhältnis passt nicht. 
Genug jetzt 

@TE

für den FX und die 290X würde ich sagen sind 2x240er zu wenig, davon ausgehen das du pro 100W Abwärme mit mindestens 144cm² Radifläche gehen solltest.(ungefährer Richtwert zum leisen kühlen) 

2x240er Radis sind 576cm² = 4x 120er

das reicht für 400W zu kühlende Leistung. dein FX gibt 220W ab, und bei der 290X würde ich im Extremfall mit ca 300W rechnen. ergibt 520W. 
Bei dieser Menge an Leistung würde ich mindestens mit einem 360er und einem 240er fahren. Eigentlich noch mehr.

In deinem Fall würde ich das Corsair 750D empfehlen. oben ein 360er, vorne ein 280er. Damit solltest du die Hardware leise kühl stellen können


----------

